# Auto-eroticism undoes driver



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

It apparently was his bag, baby...

* Auto-eroticism undoes driver*

A Slovak driver who crashed into a bus shocked rescuers who found him unconscious and half naked with a vacuum pump on his penis.

Police said the 42-year-old man, driving an old Citroen in the Slovak town of Levice, had ignored a "give way" sign.

"It's very likely he had auto-sex while driving, it is a matter of investigation. After the accident he was found lying in the seat, his pants were off and it (the pump) was placed on his penis," police officer Peter Polak told Reuters.

"I've never seen anything like this, nor have my colleagues," he added.

The man was taken to hospital with head injuries.

:zombie:


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Sounds like they need to some testing to see if this is worse that DUI/DWI or talking on a cellphone.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The man was taken to hospital with head injuries.

Umm, which head?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Right left the pump on too long>>>>


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

probably fell asleep at the wheel.  nyuck nyuck nyuck


----------

